# Google Music Theme...



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about revamping Google Music.... what color should it be done? the highest request will get first dibs....


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Black and red like google +

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekro (Jun 23, 2011)

Could it just be coordinated with your various other themes?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

+1 on the black and red

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

+1 black and red


----------



## Eatmode4life (Jul 1, 2011)

+1 Black and Red


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Black and Orange!!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

all right... well most votes were black and red! there are a lot of little details in that app... I've got a few more things to work out, but figured I'd throw you a teaser!

















what do you think so far?

Btw.. RedBliss for eclipse is complete. I will upload when i get home later


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd say it needs less red... More of a black theme with red accents...the red haze like the stock notification pulldown is too much

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

so the background to have less red?
now that I found it... thats an easy change...


----------

